# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "The Stepford Wives", comedy thriller sci-fi films, Bryan Forbes, 1975 and Frank Oz, 2004, USA

## Airicist

"The Stepford Wives", 1975 on Wikipedia

"The Stepford Wives", 1975 on IMDb

"The Stepford Wives", 2004 on Wikipedia

"The Stepford Wives", 2004 on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

The Stepford Wives (1975) - Recut Trailer 

Uploaded on Jul 5, 2009




> "I'll just die if I don't get this recipe!"
> 
> This is my second recut trailer, making the satirical horror film "The Stepford Wives" (Dir. Bryan Forbes) look like an upbeat chick-flick comedy!
> 
> I've been working on this new recut trailer for the last few days, and now it's finally finished! I actually had the idea for this ages ago in October of last year, but I've only just found the time to invest in it. I'm glad that I've put it off until now, though - I've done some fun things with the titles that I wouldn't have thought of last year.
> 
> The original film is quite a subtle one, so there weren't many dramatic physical scenes that I could turn into slapstick comedy. Nonetheless, I hope it's turned out okay!

----------


## Airicist

"Stepford Wives", 2004 - trailer 

Uploaded on Aug 10, 2007

----------

